# Bocksprung über den Lenker üben



## Marc B (16. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute 

Diese Bocksprung-Sache wurde schon mal hier vor ein paar Jahren besprochen - übt Ihr sowas wie in diesem Video regelmäßig für den Ernstfall? 






Geht ja im Schnee besonders gut 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## CubeFan1998 (16. Januar 2014)

Hab ich einmal versucht. Da Bin ich mit einem bein hängen geblieben am Lenker und dann bin ich mit dem Gesicht auf dem Boden gelandet 

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pezolived (16. Januar 2014)

Hab' ich schon ein paarmal geübt, 




aber immer nur unfreiwillig und geklappt hat's auch nie!


----------



## Nachtfalke89 (16. Januar 2014)

Sowas versuch ich garnet erst, weiß ich jetzt dass mir dasselbe passieren wird wie Cubefan.  

Ich frage mich auch für welchen Notfall das was bringen soll, wenn ich bis jetzt aufm Trail übern Lenker bin war das bei ca. 30kmh, da hat man dafür keine Zeit mehr.


----------



## CubeFan1998 (16. Januar 2014)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Sowas versuch ich garnet erst, weiß ich jetzt dass mir dasselbe passieren wird wie Cubefan.
> 
> Ich frage mich auch für welchen Notfall das was bringen soll, wenn ich bis jetzt aufm Trail übern Lenker bin war das bei ca. 30kmh, da hat man dafür keine Zeit mehr.



Mein Gesicht war für fast 3 Wochen entstellt und mein Fahrrad lag dann auf mir drauf welches mir bei 35 km/h auf den rücken flog

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## Oldie-Paul (16. Januar 2014)

Nachtfalke89 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch für welchen Notfall das was bringen soll, ...


Falls du Olympiasieger wirst. Sabine Spitz machte 2008 bei ihrem Olympiasieg in Peking direkt nach dem Zielstrich den perfekten Grätschabgang über den Lenker und ging mit hoch gestreckten Armen jubelnd weiter.


----------



## Marc B (16. Januar 2014)

Die Idee in dem MTB Artikel damals war, dass man nach ständigem Bocksprung-Üben im Ernstfall beim unfreiwilligen Übern-Lenker-Gehen Routine hat und besser fällt, als wenn man das nie geübt hat - keine Ahnung, ob es bei dieser Sache so funktioniert, bei anderen Notabstieg-Techniken stimmt das ja sogar


----------



## Eisbein (16. Januar 2014)

klappt i.wie immer beim stolperbiken


----------



## ventizm (16. Januar 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Falls du Olympiasieger wirst. Sabine Spitz machte 2008 bei ihrem Olympiasieg in Peking direkt nach dem Zielstrich den perfekten Grätschabgang über den Lenker und ging mit hoch gestreckten Armen jubelnd weiter.


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> klappt i.wie immer



nie geübt aber irgendwie seit geraumer zeit meistens auf den füßen gelandet


----------



## Harry. (29. Januar 2014)

Der "Prof." aus der bike macht das automatisch:




Ein wenig "wahnsinnig" ist der aber schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f.topp (30. Januar 2014)

geübt hab ich das noch nicht, auf verlockten Trails und in Kehren, wenn das Vorderrad stecken bleibt, bin ich so aber schon öfter abgestiegen, wenn du nicht zu schnell bist geht so ein Notabstieg ziemlich gut...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (30. Januar 2014)

Harry. schrieb:


> Ein wenig "wahnsinnig" ist der aber schon!


Bist du blind? Da sind zwei blonde Bikerinnen!


----------



## Aldar (30. Januar 2014)

dann war das was die im fahrtechnik training erzählt haben falsch! von wegen immer nach HINTEN absteigen ...grml


----------



## dubbel (30. Januar 2014)

Harry. schrieb:


> Ein wenig "wahnsinnig" ist der aber schon!


na geil: anstatt das beik nach dem zweiten versuch aus dem weg zu räumen, stellt er es einfach auf die andere seite. 
prima.


----------



## Comfortbiker (30. Januar 2014)

So, wer das ordentlich geübt hat macht dann mit Klickpedalen und eingeklickten Schuhen weiter. 
 Da ist ein schmaler Lenker und abschüssiges Gelände von Vorteil, bei mir hat es in echten Situationen schon einige Male geklappt.

Was ich aber relativ oft vergeige ist Anfahren nach einem Fotostopp ....angehalten, gequatscht, noch der "schnelle" Gang eingelegt, das natürlich vergessen , Vorderrad in einer kleinen Kuhle oder hinter einem Steinchen und dann losfahren wollen mit ordentlich Druck auf der Pedale....tut sich nur nichts, da das Vorderrad nicht rollt....also noch mehr Druck auf die Pedale, Gleichgewicht verloren, mit dem Schuh an der Pedale kleben geblieben und dann schön in Zeitlupe vor den Augen Aller auf die Seite gelegt.
Jupp....ich lern das nicht mehr


----------



## Pablo P. (30. Januar 2014)

Früher, mit den 580er Lenkern ging das ziemlich leicht. Da haben wir das öfters mal geübt. Bei meinem jetzigen 800er Riserbar wird's wohl schwieriger werden - umso wichtiger eigentlich, dass ich's mal wieder trainiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (31. Januar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> So, wer das ordentlich geübt hat macht dann mit Klickpedalen und eingeklickten Schuhen weiter.
> :



Denke mit Klickies wird das schwierig. Üben mag vielleicht noch klappen, aber in ner echten Situation sehe ich für die zusätzlichen Abläufe (Ausklicken) inkl. Reaktionszeit wenig Chance.


----------



## Comfortbiker (31. Januar 2014)

Mit abspringen geht es nicht, aber wenn man gerade dabei ist nach vorn zu kippen sollte ausgeklickt werden und dabei die Beine am Lenker vorbei nach vorn ziehen. Meistens sind die Geschwindigkeiten bei solchen Abstiegern nicht so hoch, man darf nur den Lenker nicht zu früh loslassen.
Wie gesagt habe ich das schon einige Male gut hinbekommen, allerdings fahre ich immer noch so ein schmales 580er Lenkerchen.


----------



## hulster (1. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Mit abspringen geht es nicht, aber wenn man gerade dabei ist nach vorn zu kippen sollte ausgeklickt werden und dabei die Beine am Lenker vorbei nach vorn ziehen. Meistens sind die Geschwindigkeiten bei solchen Abstiegern nicht so hoch, man darf nur den Lenker nicht zu früh loslassen.
> Wie gesagt habe ich das schon einige Male gut hinbekommen, allerdings fahre ich immer noch so ein schmales 580er Lenkerchen.



Ich auch nicht überbreit, aber 700 sind es schon.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (3. Februar 2014)

Ich mit meiner ungelenkigkeit würde das niemals gebacken bekommen mit dem Bocksprung.Schon gar net mit dem 740 mm Lenker.


----------



## Cubereiter (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo
Das üben ist ja bestimmt nicht das schlechteste was man machen kann.
Aber mir widerstrebt es ,mutwillig mein Bike in den Schotter zu schmeißen.
Natürlich ist das A und O,die Geschwindigkeit.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,das  es bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten verletzungsfrei abgeht.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Pablo P. (14. Februar 2014)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> Hallo
> Das üben ist ja bestimmt nicht das schlechteste was man machen kann.
> Aber mir widerstrebt es ,mutwillig mein Bike in den Schotter zu schmeißen.
> Natürlich ist das A und O,die Geschwindigkeit.
> ...


So was übt man ja auch auf ner Wiese und bei moderaten Geschwindigkeiten. Bei der Gelegenheit am besten auch ein paar "Judorollen" üben, dann lässt sich auf der eine oder andere Schlüsselbeinbruch gut vermeiden.


----------



## Cubereiter (14. Februar 2014)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> So was übt man ja auch auf ner Wiese und bei moderaten Geschwindigkeiten. Bei der Gelegenheit am besten auch ein paar "Judorollen" üben, dann lässt sich auf der eine oder andere Schlüsselbeinbruch gut vermeiden.


Hallo
Hast ja recht.
Aber stell mir grade vor wie ich auf ner Wiese mich rumrolle.
Da sagen die Leute dann:"guck dir den bekloppten alten Mann da mal an"
Sowas übt man leider zu selten,immer unter der Prämisse.Mir passiert sowas schon nicht
Gruß Michael


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (19. Februar 2014)

Fahr mal ´n ordentliches Gefälle auf der VR Bremse und bleib dann an ner großen Wurzel hängen..... dann machst Du den Bocksprung automatisch  .... danach noch im Gefälle abrollen und fertig!


----------



## zichl (19. Februar 2014)

Bei der Sache mit der judorolle gebe ich absolut recht. Wenn man das richtige fallen beherrscht hilft einem das sehr oft weiter. Allerdings hilft da wirklich nur so oft wie möglich üben bis es wirklich ein Automatismus wird. Wenn du denken musst ist es schon zu spät...


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Februar 2014)

Wo soll denn der Sprung über den Lenker was helfen.
Das Vid mit dem Prof ist zwar ganz witzig, aber freies, ebenes Geländer zum weiterstolpern hat man wohl eher seltener, da wo Gefahr besteht über den Lenker zu gehen.

Grundsätzlich sollte man sich "einfach" nur verinnerlichen, sich nicht mit den Händen abzufangen sondern, wie erwähnt, abzurollen. Der Rest ist mehr oder weniger Glückssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (19. Februar 2014)

Jain, es ist auch viel Übungssache wie du fällst. Das mit dem abrollen muss in Fleisch und Blut übergehen und absolut intuitiv geschehen. 

Aber das mit dem bocksprung kann ich auch nicht wirklich als sonderlich sinnvoll erachten.


----------



## Ferkelmann (19. Februar 2014)

Stimme Dir ja voll und ganz zu.
Hab  Ju-Jutsu zwar nur bis zum gelben Gürtel betrieben, aber das mit dem Abrollen sitzt bei mir recht instinktiv.


----------



## zichl (19. Februar 2014)

Bei mir war es zumindest der grüne, allerdings Judo. Aber das stetige üben und anwenden müssen ist sehr wichtig für die Verinnerlichung.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (20. Februar 2014)

Shit... hab keinen Gürtel.... bin Bewegungstalent


----------



## zichl (20. Februar 2014)

Ich hab auch keinen mehr, ist schon 17 Jahre her. :-D Die meisten Leute fallen aber halt nunmal wie ein Sack Kartoffeln und da macht es schon Sinn so etwas anständig zu trainieren.


----------



## beutelfuchs (20. Februar 2014)

Die meissten gehen doch ueber den Lenker, weil sie beim Anfahren am Steilhang nicht uebers Hinterrad aufsteigen und dann beim anbremsen vom Oberrohr nach vorne gehebelt werden. Bevor ich an solchen Haengen nach vorne in den Abgrund springe, zwinge ich mich eher zum korrekten auf- und absteigen im Gelaende.


----------



## Lebowsky (20. Februar 2014)

Ich habe auch mal im steilen Gelände einen etwas heftigen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht, aber dann bin ich - wie auch immer, da kurzzeitiger Blackout - auf das Hinterrad des MTB gefallen und lag mit der Wade auf der heißen Bremsscheibe. Ich denke die Klickies waren schuld an dem Vorfall, dass ich mich nicht korrekt vom Rad trennen konnte...seht selbst was dadurch passiert ist:


2 Wochen später:


----------



## CubeFan1998 (20. Februar 2014)

Lebowsky schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal im steilen Gelände einen etwas heftigen Abgang über den Lenker gemacht, aber dann bin ich - wie auch immer, da kurzzeitiger Blackout - auf das Hinterrad des MTB gefallen und lag mit der Wade auf der heißen Bremsscheibe. Ich denke die Klickies waren schuld an dem Vorfall, dass ich mich nicht korrekt vom Rad trennen konnte...seht selbst was dadurch passiert ist:
> Anhang anzeigen 274475
> 2 Wochen später:
> Anhang anzeigen 274474



Uh das schaut ja mal richtig übel aus. Vor allem nach zwei Wochen. Würde ja mal gerne wissen wie du es dann zu Stande gebracht auf dem Hinterrad zu landen bei einem Abgang übern Lenker.


----------



## Cubereiter (20. Februar 2014)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Uh das schaut ja mal richtig übel aus. Vor allem nach zwei Wochen. Würde ja mal gerne wissen wie du es dann zu Stande gebracht auf dem Hinterrad zu landen bei einem Abgang übern Lenker.


Hallo
So jetzt gibts was fürs Phrasenschwein.
"was schief gehen kann geht auch schief"
"Schlimmer geht immer"
"ein unmöglich?völlig unmöglich!!"
 Gute Besserung.
erschreckend wie heiß die Scheiben werden.
Mir ist vorige Tage erstmal richtig aufgefallen,wie breit die Lenker heute sind.
Besonders bei den 29er.
Ist ja nicht nur die Kunst halbwegs vernünftig abzurollen.
Sondern auch die Beinschere so weit und so schnell hinzubekommen.
Ohne die Kiste mitzureißen.
Gruß Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Februar 2014)

Cubereiter schrieb:


> Ist ja nicht nur die Kunst halbwegs vernünftig abzurollen.
> Sondern auch die Beinschere so weit und so schnell hinzubekommen. ...


Hocke üben.


----------



## chiefrock (20. Februar 2014)

Sorry Freunde aber das ist doch alles absoluter Schwachsinn. Bei den paar mal wo es mich und jeden den ich kenne, nach vorne übern Lenker gerissen hat, war weder Bocksprung noch Judorolle (hab ich ich wirklich drauf, bedingt durch regelmäßiges sportliches Fremdgehen ) möglich. Glaube kaum das da ne Sekunde zwischen Impuls und Aufprall war. Ab einem gewissen Tempo ist da infach nix mehr mit kontrolliertem abspringen (erst recht nicht Bockspringen). Hinzu kommt dann noch die Beschaffenheit des Geländes, wie steil der Hang ist usw.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (20. Februar 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Tempo ist da infach nix mehr mit kontrolliertem abspringen (erst recht nicht Bockspringen).


Sicher, ab einem gewissen Tempo nicht mehr. Aber dennoch kann das vorkommen.
Ich habe einmal einen perfekten Bocksprung (Grätsche) über meinen Lenker und über meinen Hund gemacht, der sich vor mir ins Down geworfen hatte (wahrscheinlich durch eine Fehlverknüpfung). Der Nachteil bei der Übung ist, dass man das Bike anschließend in irgendeiner Form ins Kreuz bekommt, vor allem, wenn es bergab geht.


----------



## RuhrRadler (21. Februar 2014)

Das haben wir früher gemacht um unsere nichtbikenden Freunde zu beeindrucken...mit speed ankommen, nen Stoppie machen und mit dem Schwung übern Lenker. das Rad wurde dabei natürlich ganz cool hinterm Rücken, am Vorbau abgefangen.
In der Praxis, außer vielleicht für Trialgeschichten, eine eher unnütze Übung.
Sollte man nicht normalerweise versuchen nach hinten vom rad runter zu kommen, wenns brenzlig wird?


----------



## zichl (21. Februar 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Sorry Freunde aber das ist doch alles absoluter Schwachsinn. Bei den paar mal wo es mich und jeden den ich kenne, nach vorne übern Lenker gerissen hat, war weder Bocksprung noch Judorolle (hab ich ich wirklich drauf, bedingt durch regelmäßiges sportliches Fremdgehen ) möglich. Glaube kaum das da ne Sekunde zwischen Impuls und Aufprall war. Ab einem gewissen Tempo ist da infach nix mehr mit kontrolliertem abspringen (erst recht nicht Bockspringen). Hinzu kommt dann noch die Beschaffenheit des Geländes, wie steil der Hang ist usw.


Schwachsinn mag es für dich sein. Mir hat das die judorolle schon ein paar mal den arsch gerettet. Wenn du natürlich nur mit Überschall durch den Wald fegst hilft die evtl wirklich nicht mehr...


----------



## lucie (21. Februar 2014)

Bei immer breiter werdenden Lenkern kaum eine Alternative für Ü40. 

Verkeile mich mit meinem 76er schon oft genug an irgendwelchen, sich mir in den Weg stellenden Bäumen, stelle mir besser garnicht erst vor, wenn sich dann noch meine Beine mit dem Lenker verknoten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joachim1980 (21. Februar 2014)

Gefährlich!!! Von solchen Aktionen ist abzuraten (Todeszone zwischen Sattel und Lenker). Bei abgesenktem Sattel findet ein sicheres absteigen hinter der Sattel statt. Das Bike wird dabei nach vorne von sich gestoßen.


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2014)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Gefährlich!!! Von solchen Aktionen ist abzuraten (Todeszone zwischen Sattel und Lenker). Bei abgesenktem Sattel findet ein sicheres absteigen hinter der Sattel statt. Das Bike wird dabei nach vorne von sich gestoßen.



Das ganze Leben ist gefährlich 
Wie willst du hinter den Sattel absteigen, wenn du gerade dabei bist, nach vorne überzukippen? Dazu hätte ich gerne mal eine ausführlichere Erklärung


----------



## Joachim1980 (21. Februar 2014)

Wir wissen beide, das wenn es einen über den Lenker schlägt, ist davor einiges schief gelaufen. An dem Punkt "Was ist alles schief gegangen" empfiehlt es sich daran zu arbeiten als mit unnatürlichen Bewegungsabläufen Kopf und Kragen zu riskieren.

Es gibt sichere Möglichkeiten als so von seinem Bike abzusteigen. Letztendlich darf jeder seinen Körper und sein Material selbst zerstören.


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2014)

Joachim1980 schrieb:


> Wir wissen beide, das wenn es einen über den Lenker schlägt, ist davor einiges schief gelaufen. An dem Punkt "Was ist alles schief gegangen" empfiehlt es sich daran zu arbeiten als mit unnatürlichen Bewegungsabläufen Kopf und Kragen zu riskieren.
> 
> Es gibt sichere Möglichkeiten als so von seinem Bike abzusteigen. Letztendlich darf jeder seinen Körper und sein Material selbst zerstören.



Und wenn man hinter den Sattel absteigen muss, dann ist davor nichts schiefgelaufen? 
Ich versteh die Argumentationskette noch nicht. Hier geht's doch darum, was man tut, nachdem was schiefgelaufen ist. Wenn das nie passieren würde, dann müsste man sich über's Absteigen ja eh keine Gedanken machen, egal in welche Richtung.

Ketzerische These:
Wenn man im steilen Gelände mit ausreichend Druck aufm VR fährt und in Kehren nicht das HR rumrutschen lässt, langt's einem bei einem Fahrfehler nicht zwangsläufig/selten hinter den Sattel.
Noch ketzerischer:
Wenn man so fährt, dass man auf jeden Fall immer nach hinten runter kommt, ist der Fehler eh schon klar


----------



## Ferkelmann (21. Februar 2014)

Letzteres habe ich aus seinem Post nicht unbedingt rausgelesen.
Über den Sattel nach hinten abzusteigen hat deutlich was kontrollierteres als über den Lenker zu gehen, egal wie.

Hat jeder sein mehr oder weniger eigenes Bild und seine Definition im Kopf, wie kontrolliert so ein Abgang aussieht.
Mich hat´s fast schon über den Lenker gehauen, nur weil ich mit der Hose am Sattel hängengeblieben bin. Das kann auch in recht flachem Gelände weh tun.
Ich bin heilfroh, daß ich mich mehr oder weniger instinktiv abrollen kann, egal ob´s über den Lenker geht oder ich seitlich kippe. Schon allein den Reflex zu unterdrücken, sich mit der Hand abstützen zu wollen, kann vor den klassischen Unterarm- und Handgelenkbrüchen schützen. Dann ist die Tour definitiv zu Ende, eher als bei paar Schürfwunden.


----------



## Cubereiter (21. Februar 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Bei immer breiter werdenden Lenkern kaum eine Alternative für Ü40.
> Sag ich doch
> 
> Hallo
> ...


----------



## beutelfuchs (21. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Und wenn man hinter den Sattel absteigen muss, dann ist davor nichts schiefgelaufen?


Was denn? Wenn man runter faehrt und halbwegs zentral mit dem Schwerpunkt ueber dem Tretlager steht, ist man mit den Hinterlaeufen eh schon hinter dem Sattel. In der Position uebers Hinterrad abzusteigen ist doch normal, egal ob aus Panik oder ob man nur ein Foto machen moechte.


----------



## scylla (21. Februar 2014)

das führt doch irgendwie jetzt am Thema vorbei oder?
Natürlich ist es besser/sicherer/wünschenswerter, wenn man nach hinten runter kommt. Und ja, fürs Foto machen wäre es durchaus schwachsinnig, einen Bocksprung übern Lenker zu machen.


----------



## beutelfuchs (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn man nach einer Erklaerung fuer deine Behauptung fragt, ist das am Thema vorbei? ;-)


----------



## Ptech (22. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich's richtig verstanden hab,dann gehts drum, einen von der "Physik eingeleiteten" Abstieg über den Lenker mittels Bocksprung abzuschließen! Nicht darum planmäßig anzuhalten...!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Februar 2014)

Was ich immer noch für eine merkwürdige Idee halte. Viel Spaß beim üben, empfehlenswert mit Vollschutz und Fullface.

Außer bei missratenen Bunny hops kann ich mir kaum ein Gelände vorstellen, wo man selbst bei sauberer und intuitiver Sprungtechnik Platz zum Abspringen hat, ohne sich lang zu machen und sich noch mehr zu verletzen.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Außer bei missratenen Bunny hops kann ich mir kaum ein Gelände vorstellen, wo man selbst bei sauberer und intuitiver Sprungtechnik Platz zum Abspringen hat, ohne sich lang zu machen und sich noch mehr zu verletzen.


Es ging im Ausgangspost zwar ums Üben aber das ist m.E. nicht das eigentliche Problem. Das besteht darin, dass man überraschend stürzt und zwar nach vorn Richtung Lenker. Kommt man jetzt noch *intuitiv* am Lenker vorbei, um halbwegs geordnet zu landen oder bleibt man irgendwie am Bike hängen mit all den angenehmen Folgen?
Diese Fähigkeit situationsgerecht zu stürzen lernt man i.a. in Kindheit und Jugend in anderen Sportarten. Da brauch man mit dem Bike nicht extra zu üben. Man stellt fest, es geht. Wenn es nicht ging, sollte man vielleicht das Stück vor dem Sturz im Kopf nochmals sorgfältig durchgehen und nach Alternativen im Abgang suchen. So etwas bleibt schon mal unbewusst abgespeichert und wird umgesetzt. Dann hat man die Bike-spezifische Sturzbewegung parat.


----------



## Ferkelmann (22. Februar 2014)

Das stimmt sicher, vor allem was das Üben des Abspringens an sich betrifft.
Es ist aber eben auch Fakt, daß das Gelände vorm Vorderrad *an sich *in den meisten Fällen alles andere als optimal für solche Aktionen ist.


----------



## chiefrock (23. Februar 2014)

Wurde eigentlich schon die Frage, ob mit oder ohne Klickies, gestellt?


----------



## CubeFan1998 (23. Februar 2014)

So gestern mal den bocksprung geübt unabhängig ob ich es für sinnvoll halte oder nicht naja auf jeden Fall 3 mal lag ich auf der Nase dabei konnte ich noch das abrollen üben und das Bike wieder aus dem Dreck ziehen

Mit dem Handy geschrieben


----------



## lucie (23. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Das stimmt sicher, vor allem was das Üben des Abspringens an sich betrifft.
> Es ist aber eben auch Fakt, daß das Gelände vorm Vorderrad *an sich *in den meisten Fällen alles andere als optimal für solche Aktionen ist.


----------



## scylla (23. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Das stimmt sicher, vor allem was das Üben des Abspringens an sich betrifft.
> Es ist aber eben auch Fakt, daß das Gelände vorm Vorderrad *an sich *in den meisten Fällen alles andere als optimal für solche Aktionen ist.



Ich halte es auf jeden Fall in vielen Situationen für "sicherer" zumindest zu versuchen, das Rad zu verlassen und auf den Füßen zu landen, als sich resigniert am Lenker festzuklammern und auf den Einschlag zu warten 
Meiner Erfahrung nach tut es fast unabhängig vom Gelände weniger weh alleine und halbwegs auf den Extremitäten zu landen, als am Rad festgeklammert und darin verheddert (so ein Fahrrad ist auch hart und kantig).
Spätestens wenn man mal Spaß daran findet, aufm Vorderrad rumzuturnen oder etwas steileres Gelände fährt (sorry, hoffentlich hab ich da jetzt keinen angestiftet, das ist ja gefährlich), ist ein Abgang nach vorne einfach ein einzukalkulierendes Risiko. Und vor Fragen kommen: ja, wenn das passiert, hat man was falsch gemacht. Shit happens


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Februar 2014)

obsolet


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ... als sich resigniert am Lenker festzuklammern und auf den Einschlag zu warten


 


scylla schrieb:


> ... als am Rad festgeklammert und darin verheddert (so ein Fahrrad ist auch hart und kantig)


 
Wo liest Du in den Posts der anderen so einen Schwachsinn. Sich krampfhaft am Bike festhaltend und kopfüber den Berg runterfallen zu lassen, daß nennt hier niemand eine Option.



scylla schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn man mal Spaß daran findet, aufm Vorderrad rumzuturnen oder etwas steileres Gelände fährt (sorry, hoffentlich hab ich da jetzt keinen angestiftet, das ist ja gefährlich), ist ein Abgang nach vorne einfach ein einzukalkulierendes Risiko. Und vor Fragen kommen: ja, wenn das passiert, hat man was falsch gemacht. Shit happens


 
Wo ich zumindest in Steilpassagen und engen Kurven umsetze, wäre es zum Teil Selbstmord, dort über den Lenker zu springen. Da halte ich ggfs. mit einer Hand sogar noch das Bike fest, damit ich was zu weiterfahren habe.
Klar hat man was falsch gemacht, wenn jegliche Absteigsituationen eintreten, entweder aus Selbstüberschätzung, Angstschiss etc. Das wird hier aber nicht diskutiert. Das geht in die sinnlose Diskussionsrichtung, was zuerst da war, Huhn oder Ei oder Gecko, T-Rex ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Das geht in die sinnlose Diskussionsrichtung, was zuerst da war, Huhn oder Ei oder Gecko, T-Rex ...



ganz richtig erkannt, ich glaub wir verstehen uns ja doch (zumindest ein bisschen) 
Genau deswegen halte ich es auch in diesem Thread für unangebracht auf die Gefahren des "über-den-Lenker-fliegens" hinzuweisen, weil es ja darum gehen soll, was man am besten macht, wenn man es eh nicht mehr vermeiden kann.
Ich bin raus hier, führt zu nichts und wird mir grad ein wenig aggressiv vom Tonfall her.

Ach übrigens:  dafür, dass du solche krassen Selbstmord-Kehren fährst.


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2014)

Ja ja, Du hast recht


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

genau darum ging's


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2014)

chiefrock schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich schon die Frage, ob mit oder ohne Klickies, gestellt?


 
Ja, genau #16 

@*Ferkelmann*  ...extra für Dich 
Ich fahre oft im Mischwald,auch neben irgendwelchen Pfaden durchs Laub, bei uns in der Gegend die Hänge runter und bin schon einige Male an unter dem Laub versteckten Löchern, Ästen usw. hängen geblieben. Dabei passiert es manchmal, das ich vorne über den Lenker absteige und den Hang runter renne oder rolle. 
Und das liegt nicht am mangelnden Fahrvermögen, nur alleine an meinem Spieltrieb und das artet auch nicht in Todesmut aus.
Warum, weshalb, wieso sowas passiert ist völlig uninteressant in diesem Thema. ..... ob es am fehlenden Winter liegt, letzes Jahr waren die Leute hier im Forum etwas entspannter


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2014)

Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Ja, genau #16
> 
> @*Ferkelmann*  ...
> Warum, weshalb, wieso sowas passiert ist völlig uninteressant in diesem Thema.


 
Sollte ich auch nicht Pralerei meinerseits sein, gottbewahre. Ich habe hier in unserer Gegend meistens nur die Wahl zwischen lang und flach oder steil und kurz, viel mehr Auswahl geben die paar Höhenmeter oft nicht her. Wo ich dann umsetzen muss, habe ich vor der Nase den Abhang. Da ist mir meines Gesundheit lieber, als daß ich den Sprung über den Lenker riskiere.
Was die Entspanntheit angeht: Ich bin entspannt, absolut. Bisher fühlte sich, abgesehen scheinbar auch von Dir, auch nur eine Person persönlich angegriffen oder beleidigt. Ob da mehr in meine Worte reininterpretiert werden als ich schreibe, oder sie nicht das letzte, allumfassende Wort hat, k.A.. Die unseelige Diskussion, das Absteigen nur notwendig ist, weil man vorher Fehler gemacht hat, habe zumindest nicht ich vom Zaun gebrochen.


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2014)

Entspannt ist anders 
@Ferkelmann ....das ist schon ein bisschen spitz und vorstellungslos 

"empfehlenswert mit Vollschutz und Fullface."
"kann ich mir kaum ein Gelände vorstellen, wo man selbst bei sauberer und intuitiver Sprungtechnik Platz zum Abspringen hat"

....und Du sagst es selbst, bist anscheinend doch Selbstmord gefährdet ....sonst würdest Du da nicht umsetzten und noch dazu Einhändig 
"Wo ich zumindest in Steilpassagen und engen Kurven umsetze, wäre es zum Teil Selbstmord, dort über den Lenker zu springen. Da halte ich ggfs. mit einer Hand sogar noch das Bike fest, damit ich was zu weiterfahren habe.
Klar hat man was falsch gemacht, wenn jegliche Absteigsituationen eintreten, entweder aus Selbstüberschätzung, Angstschiss etc. Das wird hier aber nicht diskutiert. Das geht in die sinnlose Diskussionsrichtung, was zuerst da war, Huhn oder Ei oder Gecko, T-Rex ... 
"
In dem Sinne....hoffentlich machen wir in der jeweiligen Situation immer das richtige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

Damit ich mich persönlich angegriffen und beleidigt fühle, musst du dir noch ein wenig mehr Mühe geben 
Im Grunde genommen wollte ich eigentlich nur die Diskussion in die ursprünglichen Bahnen zurücklenken, da hier mehr darüber diskutiert wurde, wie gefährlich es ist, über den Lenker zu fliegen, und dass dies doch zu vermeiden sei, als über das eigentliche Thema: Bocksprung über den Lenker.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das niemand in abschüssigem Gelände ernsthaft zum Spaß macht (außer eben vielleicht zum Üben auf der weichen Wiese), daher war ich auch davon ausgegangen, das niemand "gewarnt", "gerettet" oder sonstwie von gefährlichen Aktionen "missioniert" werden muss. Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist es einfach ein Ansatz, im Ernstfall zu retten, was zu retten ist, bzw. den Aua-Faktor so gering wie möglich zu halten, wenn eh schon alles zu spät ist, und man den Abgang nach vorne nicht mehr verhindern kann. Und das hat für mich persönlich auch tatsächlich schon funktioniert.

Sobald es wirklich lebensgefährlich wird, die Böschung runter zu fallen, muss man sich vor dem Fahrversuch sowieso ganz andere Fragen stellen. Bocksprung oder nicht Bocksprung ist da wohl keine Frage mehr, daher gehört das meiner Meinung nach auch gar nicht hier hin. Harald Phillip fährt auch ohne Protektoren, weil sie ihm laut eigener Aussage in "seinem" Gelände nichts bringen würden. Ich persönlich würd's schlicht und einfach bleiben lassen, wenn ich erkenne, dass ich bei einem Sturz mit Sicherheit tot wäre. Wahrscheinlich habe ich deswegen auch noch nie näher darüber nachgedacht, in solchem Gelände einen Bocksprung über den Lenker zu üben 

ach ja: stellenweise ist mein Text durchaus mit ein wenig Ironie versehen. Wer die nicht versteht, darf sie trotzdem behalten, ich nehm's auch nicht persönlich


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2014)

Man kann alles aus dem Kontext reißen ...



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> Entspannt ist anders
> @Ferkelmann ....das ist schon ein bisschen spitz und vorstellungslos
> 
> "empfehlenswert mit Vollschutz und Fullface."
> "kann ich mir kaum ein Gelände vorstellen, wo man selbst bei sauberer und intuitiver Sprungtechnik Platz zum Abspringen hat"


 
Wenn Du im Laubwald spielst, habt Ihr keine Äste, Baumwurzeln etc. vor allem unterm Laub, auf denen man beim Bocksprung landen kann und umknickt oder vor dem nächsten Baum landet? Das hört sich überspitzt und nach worst case an, aber genau das meine ich. Wenn der Doc über die Schranke springt, ist der Weg vor ihm kalkulierbar, sowohl was weitere Hindernisse als auch "Auslaufstrecke" betrifft. Auf dem Trail selbst dürfte das die absolute Ausnahme sein und hier geht's doch um klassisches Mountainbike oder geht's um Trial?



Comfortbiker schrieb:


> ....und Du sagst es selbst, bist anscheinend doch Selbstmord gefährdet ....sonst würdest Du da nicht umsetzten und noch dazu Einhändig
> "Wo ich zumindest in Steilpassagen und engen Kurven umsetze, wäre es zum Teil Selbstmord, dort über den Lenker zu springen. Da halte ich ggfs. mit einer Hand sogar noch das Bike fest, damit ich was zu weiterfahren habe.
> Klar hat man was falsch gemacht, wenn jegliche Absteigsituationen eintreten, entweder aus Selbstüberschätzung, Angstschiss etc. Das wird hier aber nicht diskutiert. Das geht in die sinnlose Diskussionsrichtung, was zuerst da war, Huhn oder Ei oder Gecko, T-Rex ...


 
Ich setze um, um mich beim Absteigen nicht lang zu machen und um den Trail, aus eigenem Anspruch, möglichst flüssig zu fahren. Das gelingt oft, aber nicht immer. Wenn ich in solchen Fällen absteigen muss weil ich bspw. nicht um die Kurve komme, steige ich möglichst seitlich zu Hangseite oder nach hinten ab. Daß ich einhändig umsetze steht nirgendwo. Du kannst Dir den Verlauf eines Sturzes, unfreiwilligen Abstiegs vorstellen? Dann sicher auch, wann man sein Bike noch einhändig festhält, damit es nicht verloren geht.

In dem Sinne, ich bin raus


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> Damit ich mich persönlich angegriffen und beleidigt fühle, musst du dir noch ein wenig mehr Mühe geben


 


scylla schrieb:


> ... Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass das niemand in abschüssigem Gelände ernsthaft zum Spaß macht (außer eben vielleicht zum Üben auf der weichen Wiese) ... (sondern) ... ein Ansatz, im Ernstfall zu retten, was zu retten ist..


 


scylla schrieb:


> ... ach ja: stellenweise ist mein Text durchaus mit ein wenig Ironie versehen. Wer die nicht versteht, darf sie trotzdem behalten, ich nehm's auch nicht persönlich


 
Damit kann ich leben


----------



## Comfortbiker (24. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wenn Du im Laubwald spielst, habt Ihr keine Äste, Baumwurzeln etc. vor allem unterm Laub.(....deswegen fliege ich über den Lenker,) auf denen man beim Bocksprung landen kann und umknickt oder vor dem nächsten Baum landet? Das hört sich überspitzt und nach worst case an, aber genau das meine ich.   Wenn der Doc über die Schranke springt, ist der Weg vor ihm kalkulierbar, sowohl was weitere Hindernisse als auch "Auslaufstrecke" betrifft.Auf dem Trail selbst dürfte das die absolute Ausnahme sein und hier geht's doch um klassisches Mountainbike oder geht's um Trial?
> Ich fahre mit einem normalen CC-Bike mit 100mm Federweg und fester Sattelstütze durch den Wald....und da passiert es manchmal das man über den Lenker geht und durch den Wald rennt oder auch stolpert und dann rollt
> 
> 
> ...


 
"Ich setze um, um mich beim Absteigen nicht lang zu machen und um den Trail, aus eigenem Anspruch, möglichst flüssig zu fahren. Das gelingt oft, aber nicht immer. Wenn ich in solchen Fällen absteigen muss weil ich bspw. nicht um die Kurve komme, steige ich möglichst seitlich zu Hangseite oder nach hinten ab. Daß ich einhändig (dahinter steht ein Zwinkersmilie, also nimm es nicht zu Ernst)umsetze steht nirgendwo. Du kannst Dir den Verlauf eines Sturzes, unfreiwilligen Abstiegs vorstellen? Dann sicher auch, wann man sein Bike noch einhändig festhält, damit es nicht verloren geht."


Warum du umsetzt ist klar 

Also doch nicht so entspannt wie ich dachte.


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Wenn Du im Laubwald spielst, habt Ihr keine Äste, Baumwurzeln etc. vor allem unterm Laub, auf denen man beim Bocksprung landen kann und umknickt oder vor dem nächsten Baum landet? Das hört sich überspitzt und nach worst case an, aber genau das meine ich. Wenn der Doc über die Schranke springt, ist der Weg vor ihm kalkulierbar, sowohl was weitere Hindernisse als auch "Auslaufstrecke" betrifft. Auf dem Trail selbst dürfte das die absolute Ausnahme sein und hier geht's doch um klassisches Mountainbike oder geht's um Trial?



eigentlich wollte ich ja hier nichts mehr schreiben 
Aber der Alternativ-Vorschlag interessiert mich jetzt doch, zumal er evtl das Potential hätte, die Diskussion wieder zum Thema hinzuführen.
Situation (als gegeben anzunehmen, ergo Diskussionen über Sinn oder Unsinn des gegebenen Zustands überflüssig): du hast dich entschlossen, im Laubwald (kein lebensgefährliches Terrain, sondern ein ganz normaler Mittelgebirgs-Waldhang) an einer Böschung rumzuspielen, dabei ist dein Vorderrad an einer Wurzel hängengeblieben und dein Hinterrad hochgekommen. Du merkst, dass du es nicht mehr runterdrücken kannst ... (bitte hier weiterschreiben)

PS: diesmal ist keine Ironie, sondern Interesse an einem Lösungsweg vorhanden. Persönliche Beleidigungen, sofern hineininterpretierbar, waren vom Autor unbeabsichtigt und mögen entschuldigt werden. Ebenfalls fühlt der Autor sich selbst nicht angegriffen oder beleidigt.
(ok, im Post Scriptum ist doch wieder Ironie drin )


----------



## Ferkelmann (24. Februar 2014)

Eine explizite Situation, super: ... dann mache ich höchstwahrscheinlich einen Satz über den Lenker und reagiere hoffentlich instinktiv, wie ich möglichst glimpflich davon komme. Verinnerlicht habe ich das Abrollen mit möglichst viel Körperfläche gleichzeitig am Boden, so daß sich das Gewicht gut verteilt. Im Idealfall kann ich danach aufstehen, mir erstaunt den Kopf reiben und die Tour weiterfahren.

Vielleicht wäre es auch der Bocksprung, wenn es mir meine Intuition sagt, daß es der Weg vor mir hergibt. Was der Doc da macht ist bewundernswert (fahrtechnisch), aber von den Rettungsmöglichkeiten die Ausnahme, da vor ihm beim Abspringen kein Hindernis ist, sondern Forstautobahn. Bei uns im bergischen Land gibt es (auch) viele, fels- und wurzelverblockte Trails, hier ist ein ungewollter Frontwheelie eher wahrscheinlich. Da würden sich die meisten in einer solchen Situation durch Sprung eher verletzen, als Schadensbegrenzung zu betreiben. Er hat auch sicher mehr Körperbeherrschung als die meisten hier, mich eingeschlossen.

Vor Jahren habe ich übrigens mal einen Satz über den Lenker gemacht, Stoppie mit gleichzeitigen Hängenbleiben des HR an irgendwas, bin selbst am Lenker hängen geblieben und habe nur noch die Arme hochreißen können. Habe dann versucht, mich mit den Händen aufzufangen. Ergebnis war letztlich Ellenbruch  und Radiusköpfchenmeißelfraktur recht und ein stark geprellter linker Arm. _Da kann man sich nicht einmal den Hintern alleine .... _


----------



## Oldie-Paul (24. Februar 2014)

obsolet


----------



## scylla (24. Februar 2014)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Verinnerlicht habe ich das Abrollen mit möglichst viel Körperfläche gleichzeitig am Boden, so daß sich das Gewicht gut verteilt.



auch gut , das Abrollen klappt leider bei mir persönlich selten (mag aber nicht üben )


----------



## Forest-Gump (24. Februar 2014)

Wenn ich crashe versuche ich immer UNTER das Bike zu kommen......... - Krankenhaustagegeld hab ich versichert, aber ein neuer Carbonrahmen würde für mich den finanziellen Ruin bedeuten......


----------



## Harry. (25. Februar 2014)

Szenario1:
Wenn ein Trail eine Forstautobahn kreuzt, dann hat diese meist einen Graben. Kommt man von oben also die Böschung heruntergefahren, kann es schon sein, dass das Vorderrad im Straßengraben steckenbleibt weil dieser unerwartet tiefer, breiter oder sumpfiger ist.
Ein kleiner Sprung (wenn man ihn kann) und nichts passiert da der Weg eine schöne Aufsprungfläche bietet.
Die Alternative - Hände vorraus und abrollen - mag ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.

Szenario2:
Einen verblockten Trail fährt man (vor allem wenn das Gelände unbekannt ist) langsam! ("Geschwindigkeit gibt Sicherheit" stimmt nur manchmal. Mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit steigt das Verletzungsrisiko!)
Nicht nur mir ist schon mal an einer Kante, vor einem Stein, in einem Loch das Vorderrad hängengeblieben. Je nach Gelände dannach wäre es vielleicht schon schön wenn ich außer "abrollen auf Steinen" noch den Bewegungsvorrat für "auf den Füßen landen" zur Verfügung hätte.
Auch wenn das dann kein Bocksprung mehr ist, sondern mehr so "ein Schritt über den Lenker".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (4. März 2014)

gerade noch ein passendes Bild gesehen :


----------



## Forest-Gump (4. März 2014)

Also am wichtigsten ist doch die Landung. Wenn Du alles richtig gemacht hast sollte das dann in etwa so aussehen:


----------



## Forest-Gump (7. März 2014)

Alternativ ist noch der Sattelsaltoabgang zu empfehlen - besonders wenn die Mädels zuschauen:


----------



## lucie (11. März 2014)

Alles wird irgendwie überbewertet, man muß es nur können, oder es einfah sein lassen...


----------



## Forest-Gump (11. März 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Alles wird irgendwie überbewertet, man muß es nur können, oder es einfah sein lassen...



 Oh yes - der hat Talent. Richtig gut - jemand sollte ihm ein gutes Bike sponsorn.................


----------

